# Problem Textebenen nicht mehr veränderbar



## atomicfan (7. Februar 2006)

ich weiß zwar nicht wie ich es hingekriegt habe aber jetzt sind voneinmal die textebenen nicht mehr als solche gekennzeichnet und nicht mehr änderbar.

es sind alle normale ebenen und ich kann die texte nicht mehr anklicken um zu ändern.

bei ebene ist text grau hinterlegt und ich kann es nicht mehr anwählen.

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das wieder rückgängig machen kann?

oder was ich gemacht habe


----------



## Leola13 (7. Februar 2006)

Hai,

a) du hast die Text Ebene gerastert
b) rückgängig = Nein


> Rastern von Textebenen
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




Ciao Stefan


----------



## atomicfan (7. Februar 2006)

hab ich probiert aber text ist dort grau und nicht anklickbar

dort kann ich nur mehr alle ebenen auswählen

rückgängig geht nicht mehr


----------



## BSE Royal (7. Februar 2006)

Natürlich kannst Du ihn nicht mehr rastern, er ist es ja bereits, wie Stefan eingangs beschrieben hat. 

Sobald Du nicht mehr das "T" in der Ebenenminiatur siehst, ist der Text gerastert, d.h. die Vektordaten des Textes werden in Pixel umgerechnet, damit hast Du die Möglichkeit, kreativer damit zu arbeiten, aber die Editierbarkeit geht eben verloren.

Wiederherstellen kannst Du es nicht. Am Besten, die Textebene löschen und schnell neuschreiben.

Gruß,
der BSE


----------



## atomicfan (7. Februar 2006)

keine chance mehr das rückgängig zu machen?

das sind leider ziemlich viele texte, das wird eine heidenarbeit


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. Februar 2006)

Sobald die Textebenen gerastert und die Datei abgespeichert wurde ist dies leider nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen.

Nun bleibt nur noch die Bitte, dich an die Netiquette zu halten (Groß- u. Kleinschreibung).

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit 

Philip


----------



## metty (7. Februar 2006)

Nein, keine Chance.
Hast du irgendwo ne Sicherheitskopie?

Gruß, Matthias


----------

